# I started a cooking blog!



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey guys  I finally started a cooking blog. It's something I've wanted to do for a long time and so far am thoroughly enjoying it even though I'm pretty sure Paul and I are the only ones who've looked at it so far  Anyone wanna come visit me? Here's the link: http://cheesewithnoodles.blogspot.com/

Also, silly request, but please don't call me by my name if you're so kind to leave a comment on the blog. I'm weird about letting my real name out online even though my blog (and everything else I do online) is quite innocent. I'm actually wanting to change my username here to something without my first name.

Anyone else have a non-bunny blog?


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 15, 2011)

I shared a link to your banana bread on my facebook account - hope that is ok.

I have a blog - but it is mostly about my ultra-conservative Christian spiritual beliefs...so I won't share it here right now (plus it is new and only has 3 posts).


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 15, 2011)

Yay, thanks Peg! I'm so excited to get my first comment, and from you too  I hope you like the banana cake, had some for breakfast and it's very yummy the next day too.

How long have you had your blog? I kinda get what you mean about being reluctant to share, certain audiences like certain things of course. I'm sure there are some forum members who would love your blog! I always enjoy reading your writing but I'm not a Christian so don't know if ya want me to read  No pressure.
 
Also I may put my real name on my blog eventually- just gotta get comfortable with the idea first. I don't know why I'm such a weirdo since I have no problem telling my internet buddies that I have a blog and am going to tell some in real life people too.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 15, 2011)

Well - as long as folks know upfront that the blog is distinctly Christian (mine not yours) - I guess I can share about it.

But first a bit of the purpose behind my blog...I'm 51 now and it hit me that some day I will be gone but I wanted a way to leave behind for my children (and hopefully grandchildren) some thoughts and life lessons I'd learned along the way - I know that sometimes I do share these things with them - but I wanted it someplace where they could go back and read things.

Plus in the past I've mentored other women in their marriages (well - we all sorta mentored each other) with an email list and I kinda wanted the blog to be available for other women to read when they're discouraged about their marriage, etc. - a place to see how one couple who has made it this long - has made it. As I told one person recently - the only thing Art & I have done right is...stuck together. Our communication skills often suck. Our financial skills are getting better. 

But we hung unto God and to each other and here we are - 30+ years later.

Anyway - here's the address for my blog - it will mainly be about my marriage and how God works in my marriage (and in me) to help me learn things / be a better wife / live with my husband (who I do love - don't get me wrong). It will also be how God works in my life too.

http://sharingfrommyheart.wordpress.com/

By the way - I'm on a list of Christian homemakers and a lot of them love cooking/homemaking blogs...I'm going to share your blog with them also.



Only problem with your blog is I don't get how someone wouldn't like bananas....(I love the texture and taste). 

Just kidding - my son isn't a fan of them either..


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 15, 2011)

I just read your blog posts! You write well. We're pretty different as far as religion goes but I think we share many of the same ideals anyway. I enjoyed reading your blog and will check in on it


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Shiloh,

I tried to post on your your cooking website/blog but it wouldn't let me. (I may have done some thing wrong) LOL :biggrin2:

Under post acomment I wrote something then when I when I hit POST COMMENT, it said "Choose a profile" what does that mean?:?

I had a bunch of options. HELP...................................................

Susan:confused2::?


----------



## gmas rabbit (Sep 15, 2011)

Loved the recipes, do you have one for canned antipasta?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 15, 2011)

Susan, right below the comment box there's a little drop down box that says "Comment as" and ya have to pick something to comment as. If you don't want to post using your e-mail address, you can pick Anonymous or your name 

Alma, I'm not sure what canned antipasta is? Can you go in more detail?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice! Your recipes are definately yummy and you write very nicely. May I suggest that you take pictures of various stages of preparation and use them to illustrate your instructions.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 15, 2011)

Patti, I thought about doing that but my kitchen is really ugly and old and blah. If I post something more complicated or specify a confusing ingredient I will take a picture though


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 16, 2011)

Your recipe for boiling eggs perfectly looks awesome - I can hardly wait to try it (even though we don't boil eggs much here).

The green bean one looks neat too.

(I'm getting your blog in my email).


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 16, 2011)

Ha, Peg, I hope it doesn't get annoying with all the e-mails


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 17, 2011)

love


----------



## MILU (Sep 17, 2011)

I'd need more vegan recipes, if you have any, it would be great to know!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 17, 2011)

Vivian, did you see the banana cake? It's vegan! And so is the salsa (obviously). In the next couple days I'll be posting roasted rosemary carrots which are vegan. I have a great recipe for vegan pancakes that I'll post too sometime and my white chili can be easily vegan-ified. And my spaghetti sauce and baked beans... Do you have any particular requests?


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 17, 2011)

The more I'm reading about how to avoid dementia, etc (and diabetes) - the more I'm becoming convinced I need to eat more along the lines of the "Mediterranean diet"....and especially need to add fish to our diet (YUCK).

So anything along those lines OTHER than salmon....would be welcomed here...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 17, 2011)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Patti, I thought about doing that but my kitchen is really ugly and old and blah. If I post something more complicated or specify a confusing ingredient I will take a picture though



You don't need to have pics of your kitchen. You can take close-ups of the food without including the kitchen.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 17, 2011)

Patti, I agree that it's a good idea, but my photography skills aren't very good either. If I make a recipe that has a complicated part or where a photo would help the reader understand, I'll take a picture. Like when I did my post on hard boiled eggs, I took a picture of the eggs after shaking them in the pan and a picture at the end 

There are some people with food blogs who take gorgeous pictures but I unfortunately am not one of them!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 17, 2011)

I wasn't trying to harass you, lol! I've seen some great pictures that you've taken. Don't underestimate yourself!!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 17, 2011)

Not to worry, I didn't feel harassed  One of my goals is to have my photography skills improve! Not so much because I want to take good pictures of food but because I want good pictures of my bunnies and other things.


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 18, 2011)

The Cordon Bleu sounds yummy! I was thinking of making a baking blog, but not sure if I will yet.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 18, 2011)

Grace, you should do it. You don't have to be a professional or have a really cool blog or anything, it's just for fun  I'm enjoying it at least!

Peg, I will see about posting some fish recipes. Paul and I like fish a lot. We eat the most salmon though since we live in Alaska and all. Why don't you like salmon? We really like Dover Sole too but how I prepare it is hardly a recipe. Just bake it plain, then sprinkle with salt and pepper and lemon juice. It's how my mom always made it when I was a kid and it's one thing I've never felt the need to jazz up.

Darn, I just looked up Dover Sole and it's apparently on a list of fish you should avoid purchasing because it's being overfished. So much for that I guess. We like how tilapia tastes but I don't like that most of the tilapia is shipped here from China so I don't buy it. Don't get me wrong, I like Chinese culture quite a lot (took 2 semesters of Mandarin!) but I know China doesn't always have the safest practices and I kind of worry about the safety of tilapia from a Chinese farm.


----------



## myLoki (Sep 18, 2011)

Made your green beans today, but I added some crushed garlic... because I love garlic... LOL! They were DELISH!

t.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 18, 2011)

Shiloh - even though we lived in Alaska for four years - I HATE salmon - there is something about it - I just can't stand the taste or texture...

UG.

Tilapia is what we normally have...Art cooks it with orange juice if I remember right...I don't know - I just eat it a bit and try to not look at it or think about it.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 19, 2011)

Yay MyLoki, I'm glad you liked them! The garlic sounds like a great addition, I like it too. One of the beautiful things about cooking is that you can tweak a recipe however you want 

Peg, my dad hates salmon too. The man will eat anything else but he hates salmon. My aunt thought she hated salmon too, which I didn't know when I cooked some for her. She became a salmon convert because it turned out the only way she'd had it was as fried salmon balls or something that her mom always made. I on the other hand like pretty much all kinds of fish. That wasn't true when I was a kid (though I did love sole) but now I do. Do you like halibut at all?

The best salmon I've ever had was at a wedding we went to a couple years ago. It was some kind of apricot glazed salmon and they had a buffet. There was thankfully a ton of it which is good since Paul and I ate like 4 servings each! I know you don't like salmon but I will probably post a couple recipes for it eventually anyway  I'm still tinkering with recipes to replicate the one we had at that wedding, I've gotten close so far but not perfect.


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 19, 2011)

The hardest part about starting a blog is finding a name, everything is used!


----------



## Jynxie (Sep 19, 2011)

I think this looks great, and I really like the pictures!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 19, 2011)

Irishbunny, yes, definitely! I had so many ideas: Molasses Candy, Peas with Honey, etc but they're all being used. It was keeping me from actually starting a blog which I realized was silly so I just picked a name. It's kind of funny too because I haven't even posted any mac and cheese recipes yet 

Jynxie, thanks!

Oh and hotmaildeal, I did post a recipe for roasted carrots last night and it's vegan. Later this week I'll post a recipe that could be made vegan if you used veggie broth and dairy free pasta (or just even used rice). Oh I have a recipe for a vegan lasagna too that I came up with and it's actually really darned good, I promise to post it at some point. Might be a while but I'll let ya know!


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 19, 2011)

So this is mine  I ended up making the link Irish because I couldn't get anything else  It means sugar and spice, I've nothing posted yet but if anyone is interesting in following it go ahead. I'll be putting up Rocky Road Muffins probably tomorrow.

http://siucraagusspriosa.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jynxie (Sep 19, 2011)

I would love a spinach lasagna recipe if anyone with a blog knows one


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 19, 2011)

Grace, I posted a comment on your blog but was signed in with the wrong e-mail account, it posted a link to a blog I had to make for a class last semester. Oops.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 25, 2011)

Peg, does it notify you when I edit a post? I tend to tinker with the posts so the wording is right and every time I do it I wonder if you just got an e-mail!!


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 25, 2011)

Shiloh,

To my knowledge it doesn't post edits you make - but let me tell you - I'm LOVING the recipes even though I haven't tried any yet.

I've never had the courage to do homemade noodles - but you make them seem easy for the soup you made....and the recipe you just shared of the stuffed pasta looks absolutely delicious. 

I went looking for your slow cooker and of course it looks like its not made any more.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 25, 2011)

Just reread your spaghetti sauce recipe - um....why put carrots in it? (Hint: I hate carrots).

Can you taste the carrots or does it just give it more bulk?


----------



## MILU (Sep 26, 2011)

HI Shiloh, 
If I have particular requests? Not really.. but if you have anything that could go well with rice (not spicy), or anything involving eggplants, that would be greatly appreciated! Thanks a lot! 
Roasted rosemary carrots sounds like a yummy recipe! Vegan pancakes would be an amazing recipe too, let me know when you post them!
About the banana cake, the recipe looks very nice, the only problem is that I always mess up with cakes. They end up looking like a volcano (LOL) do you know why that happens, or what I can do to avoid it? For the time being, what I do to avoid the volcano-style cakes is not preparing any cakes at allâ¦ they always get either volcano-ish or sort of overcooked on top but raw inside. 

@ TinysMom Peg : Italians put carrots in their spaghetti sauce, it tastes good! Plus, it's the kind of recipe that could become attractive to rabbits tooâ¦ you know, they have to get their own carrots if we're preparing food for us that use carrots...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 26, 2011)

Peg, good to know that you don't get notified of my edits! That would get annoying fast I would imagine. As for the carrots, we personally cannot taste them. We also like carrots though so if you hate them you might be able to taste them! They add a little bit of sweetness to the sauce and give it a great texture. Once the sauce is cooked you can't even see that they're in there because the food processor chops them into tiny pieces. Like Vivian said, as far as I know putting carrots in spaghetti sauce is pretty authentically Italian. I thought it sounded weird too the first time I saw it in a recipe but am glad I tried it out anyway 

Vivian, I will keep in mind that I should post some vegan recipes involving rice! One of our favorites is a teriyaki tofu recipe, it's so good and isn't spicy. I have another stir fry-ish recipe that's vegan and quite tasty. No promises on when I'll post things as I just post whatever I'm making that is good enough to share, but I will post them eventually  For instance, I was going to make Pasta Fagioli a few days ago but Paul got that cold and he wanted chicken noodle soup instead.

I've never made anything with eggplant if you can believe it, but I will try at some point! I do like to eat eggplant though.

You should give the cake a try! Maybe you put in too much baking soda or your oven is too hot when you have cake volcanoes? It could also be that the ingredients you're using are a little different since you're in Brazil.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 26, 2011)

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> Plus, it's the kind of recipe that could become attractive to rabbits tooâ¦ you know, they have to get their own carrots if we're preparing food for us that use carrots...


Somehow I just got an image of Nyx dancing around my feet going, "Mom...I gotta help you make the s'ghetti sauce....really I do...." and trying to trip me up so she could get into the carrots.


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 28, 2011)

Posted a recipe in mine if anyone is interested, check it out. I'm doing either Whoopie pies or chocolate fudge brownies tomorrow.

http://siucraagusspriosa.blogspot.com/


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 2, 2011)

Heyb Shiloh, I made the chicken yesterday. It turned out really good, just took my slow cooker a bit longer then yours.

I posted a comment but I don't see it. Hopefully i did it right.

Susan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey Soooska, I'm glad the chicken turned out well! Yeah, slow cookers are so different. Some are slower than others  Your comment didn't show up though, I wonder why?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Shiloh,

I tried to post it again, still ddin't show up.

I'm using the user name option. What would I put when they ask for the URL?

Thanks

Susan:?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 3, 2011)

Susan, I just tried logging out and then tried commenting on the blog and it isn't working for me either! Maybe Blogger is having a bad day or something? How weird!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 3, 2011)

I made the carrots last week, but used Dill as well as Rosemary. They turned out GREAT! So easy and delicious... I told my Mum I'm making them for Thanksgiving next weekend as well. 

I tried commenting to give you props S, but it also didn't know up. Phooey.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 3, 2011)

OK good it's not me then. I thought it was an "AGE" thing.

Marisa I have to ask are you Ukrainian? I am and dill is something I grew up with, my mom used it alot in cooking as I do now. LOVE :heartbeatill.

Susan


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm not, but the area I grew up in has a LOT of Ukranians. I grew up in and around cabage rolls and perogies. I LOVE dill... I'm thinking about introducing Toby to it, a dilly bun would be heavenly  Hmm or minty... Kind of like mouthwash for bunnies? 

My dad immigrated from England and my mom is French Canadian.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 3, 2011)

Marisa, I'm glad you liked the carrots! I'm a big fan of dill too. 

I sure hope my comments start working again soon!


----------



## SunnyCait (Oct 3, 2011)

Shiloh, have you ever roasted an eggplant??


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 3, 2011)

Cait, I've never cooked eggplant at all actually!

Tonight and the next few days I'll be making lots of zucchini recipes though because I have a lot to use up!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 3, 2011)

Still reading it.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 3, 2011)

Marisa my bunnies LOVE dill. It took a few times for them to start eating it. Now i must try mint withmineto see if theywill eat it.

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey Shiloh, I tried again to post my comment. It didn't work again.

Susan:?:confused2:


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 5, 2011)

Gonna try and make that bbq pulled chicken tomorrow, but with turkey breast, just because for some reason our house has no chicken.... thats a first! And about 3 different open bottles of bbq sauce to get the ammount it needs lol
Tried a bbq pulled pork sandwich at my school 2 months ago, first time ever, and now im hooked! been dying to have another bbq pulled something sandwich since....

*drool*


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 6, 2011)

Watermelons, I hope it turns out yummy for you 

Susan, do you have a Gmail account? It seems to let you post fine if you have a Gmail account and are signed in to your e-mail when you comment. It won't leave your e-mail address or anything. I really don't know what the problem is with the comments because I have it set to receive comments.


----------



## john.p (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm loving the analysis on hot chocolate! It's just starting to get cold around here, so I'll have to give that recipe a go!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 15, 2011)

Watermelons, did you try the chicken? And John, I hope ya like the hot chocolate


----------



## MILU (Dec 17, 2011)

hi Shiloh, I just wanna say that the recipes of your blog are great! I had the banana cake recipe but was afraid to prepare it because I'm a disaster preparing sweet foods... I've had the recipe for quite some time, and today when I looked at those overripe bananas I took the courage and thought I'd give it a try - it's DELiCiOUS!! I didn't mess it up, it's very easy to prepare and the result is amazing. My home smells good now, I bet all neighbours want to come here to eat.. biggrin2:
Your recipe came to Brazil and it's very appreciated! Thanks a lot!!!! :::biggrin2:flowerskiss:


----------



## MILU (Dec 17, 2011)

How are the bunnies?
:flowerskiss:


** I tried to comment on your blog (blogspot) but couldn't..


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 18, 2011)

Vivian, I'm so glad to hear the banana cake turned out nicely for you! It really is good cake. And I'm not sure why you couldn't comment, maybe try again? I tried commenting when I wasn't logged in and it worked out fine. Right under the comment box it says "Comment as:" and select what you want from the drop down box. If you want to just use your name or nickname, pick "Name/URL" and type in your name (or nickname or whatever), then click "continue" and then click "publish" and it should post your comment. You may need to click "publish" one more time but it should go through okay 

Oh and I will be posting recipes for peanut butter truffles, Oreo truffles, and possibly rum balls (depends on how they turn out, never made 'em before!) in the next couple of days if anyone's interested  The Oreo truffles and peanut butter truffles are SO GOOD!

And my bun buns are great!! They have their own little bunny blog in the bunny blog section of this forum


----------



## qtipthebun (Dec 18, 2011)

How did I just find out that you have a cooking blog?? I don't cook, but some of these recipes are easy enough that I could! You've been added to my blog reader.

mine's http://mighty-ms.blogspot.com

Also, peanut butter truffles. Pretty please!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 18, 2011)

Qtip, I saw that I had another follower and was so curious about who it was! Checked out your blog and saw you have a bunny so I thought it must be someone from here. Hi  Maybe you'll decide to do some cooking! And the PB truffles will be coming shortly, if not today then in the next couple of days. They're very good and easy to make so I'm sure you can do it!


----------



## SunnyCait (Dec 19, 2011)

Truffffflessssssssss. Oh Shiloh, please come visit.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 19, 2011)

The store keeps being out of almond bark! We're going to try to go tomorrow morning before Paul goes to work. I did make rum balls today though and posted the recipe, they're so yummy  AND we're making vodka gummi bears, they're in the fridge now!


----------



## SunnyCait (Dec 19, 2011)

AND vodka gummi bears?!?!

Nevermind I'm coming to YOU! LOL

Edit: Although I have to ask, what is a rum ball...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 19, 2011)

Here's the recipe to give you an idea: http://cheesewithnoodles.blogspot.com/2011/12/coconut-rum-balls.html Yum!


----------



## SunnyCait (Dec 20, 2011)

:O That looks so yummy!! Definitely going to be whipping up some of those!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 22, 2011)

Cait, they are good! Definitely making them next year. And the vodka gummi bears (or boozi bears as I call them) are coming along nicely. I keep adding more vodka and they keep absorbing it! It's so cool, we're eating some every day but the level in the container hasn't gone down at all  MAGIC!


----------



## SunnyCait (Dec 22, 2011)

Must have recipe for boozi bears!!!


----------



## lilylop (Dec 22, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 22, 2011)

What I did is just put some gummi bears (like a bag and a half) in a big jar with a tight sealing lid, then pour in raspberry vodka about 3/4 up the side of the container. Put on the lid, shake shake shake, and put in the fridge. Shake the jar and flip it over 2 or 3 times a day. When the vodka is all absorbed you can add more. We started them like 6 days ago and I've added vodka 3 times. You keep doing this until the bears are soft all the way through, then they're done! And if there's any extra vodka in the jar when they've softened you can pour it out. It's supposed to take about a week for the bears to soften completely and they'll stay good in the fridge for a while.

Important: Keep the gummi bears refrigerated or they'll turn into sludge, use a jar that holds at least like 3 times as many gummi bears you have because the bears absorb the vodka and get bigger, and remember to shake up the jar.


----------



## lilylop (Dec 22, 2011)

YUMMMY of to the shops I go to get gummy bears.. I already have the vodka LOL


----------



## LaylaLop (Dec 23, 2011)

Sounds good! I've also thought of starting a cooking/baking blog... I'll let you know if I do!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 24, 2011)

The Boozi Bears are almost soft all the way through! I kind of forgot about them for a couple of days and now they take up the entire jar. They taste quite good. I'm not a big drinker and tend to prefer girly drinks with a lot of juice but the bears are yummy and the alcohol flavor isn't overwhelming even though there's half a bottle of raspberry vodka in a bag and a half of gummi bears. 

And LaylaLop, definitely let me know if you start a blog! We can be blogging buddies 

Oh and I'm going to post the recipes for the Oreo Truffles and Peanut Butter Truffles now. I made them Thursday and typed up the posts but was waiting until I had a photo. I can add pictures tomorrow though! I doubt anyone will actually make them this year but oh well  We couldn't get ahold of the almond bark until Wednesday so I couldn't make them sooner.


----------



## MILU (Dec 25, 2011)

I followed all the steps and something said my comment would be posted, but I didn't see it. Maybe you have to authorize it?
Lol I don't eat gummy bears anymore, but the recipe sounds easy and very interesting! hehe if the bears are made from vegetable stuff instead of animal, I can try the recipe


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 10, 2012)

Vivian, I'm not sure why your comments won't go through because other people have commented successfully and I don't need to approve the comments or anything. Also I just posted a recipe for hummus a few minutes ago, that's vegan! We're nuts about hummus and I think my recipe is very yummy. Last night I posted a recipe for tofu with noodles but it isn't vegan, not sure if there are eggs in the ramen noodles and I use fish sauce in the recipe. It is very good though for non-vegetarians!


----------



## MILU (Jan 10, 2012)

One thing I know: your banana cake has been appreciated here! My family loves it! I gotta check your blog once again and dig for more recipes! I got a recipe of hummus, I love it too, I'll check if yours is different, if so, I'll try it. You certainly know how to cook!
:magicwand:
:goodjob:thanks:


----------



## MILU (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi again, guess what? I checked your hummus recipe and I managed to leave a comment there! I don't know if I couldn't before because of poor (VERY POOR) internet connection, or because I'm not too smart for the easy things.. I've just left more comments on the blog


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 10, 2012)

Vivian, I see that you've been able to leave comments! Yay!

Also, I just added my other hummus recipe. This one doesn't have tahini because I can't always get it and I figured people that read my blog may not be able to get it either.


----------



## Anaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Haven't posted before...but it just occurred to me, perhaps I'd better! I enjoy reading your blog, but haven't yet tried one of your recipes; mainly because our printer sucks, and I can't be bothered writing them down by hand! lol. But, I am trying the garlic butter dips tomorrow! Will be using dairy free butter though, so will be interesting to see how that turns out.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 11, 2012)

Anaira, you may be better off using good olive oil than the dairy free butter. Sounds iffy to me. Just don't blame me if it turns out weird, okay?!


----------



## Anaira (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm fully prepared for anything I make to turn out iffy! Olive oil sounds like a good idea actually, I'll check tomorrow to see if we have any. It's not something I use very often, so I have no idea if we have it! 

If it weren't so late, I'd make them now. I'm looking at the picture, feeling peckish.


----------



## SunnyCait (Jan 12, 2012)

Boozi Bears, A+, Shiloh. A+.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 12, 2012)

Cait, did you try them? Ours turned out very well!


----------



## SunnyCait (Jan 13, 2012)

We did! Probably the most amazing thing in the entire world. I have another jar going in the fridge! 

Very, very potent though! LOL


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 13, 2012)

Cait, I'm so glad the Boozi Bears turned out for you! Aren't they good? I should put the recipe on the blog.

Also, did anyone from here leave this comment on the Sage Pork Chops post? "I enjoyed this stuff! I placed a lid over the pan for part of the time, and then seared at the end. Came out juicy and tender with that searing flavor on the outside. Perfect with this one http://www.gourmetrecipe.com/recipes/apricot-apple-and-banana-pudding-recipe!"

I'm wondering if it's spam or something because the comment is kind of odd. It was posted this morning and I just posted the recipe at like midnight last night so I doubt they had a chance to make the pork chops already. Plus they say they sear the chops at the end, but you already brown the pork chops at the beginning. By the end of the cooking there's a bunch of liquid in the skillet and it would be hard to sear the meat. Also they don't mention what the pork chop recipe is at all- they just say "stuff" and "meat" so it's pretty generic. It seems like a comment they could leave on many random recipes on people's blogs. Then they included a link to a random dessert recipe that they said it goes great with. I'm just kind of confused- maybe it's owner of the website the recipe is on and they want more traffic or something? 

Thoughts?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 18, 2012)

Has anyone here heard of Gooseberry Patch? They're a company that's been around since the 1980s and they publish lots of cook books and sell kitchen doo dads. I've liked Gooseberry Patch since I was a kid. When my mom would get a catalog, I'd sit in the kitchen and read the entire thing even though most 7 year olds don't have much of an interest in that sort of thing. As an adult, I have a couple of Gooseberry Patch cook books and just like them a lot. Many of the recipes aren't very fancy, but neither am I, and there are lots of interesting ones. 

So, why am I mentioning this? A couple of months ago I submitted a recipe to them on their website and I got a letter in the mail today saying they want to use the recipe in their next cook book! I have to send back a permission slip and then they'll send me a copy of the book when it prints. How cool is that? Nowhere near as cool as getting one's own cook book published (that would be amazing) but kind of exciting nonetheless. Incidentally, I submitted the recipe to AllRecipes.com 5 years ago and they never accepted it.

Here it is:

*Cinnamon Roll Cake*

Ingredients

1 18.25 ounce box of white cake mix
1 cup brown sugar
1 tablespoon ground cinnamon
2 cups powdered sugar
4 1/2 tablespoons milk
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees and grease a 9 by 13 pan.
Prepare cake batter according to instructions on box and spread half the batter in the pan with a rubber spatula.
In a small bowl, mix together the brown sugar and cinnamon and sprinkle it evenly on the cake.
Spread the rest of the batter evenly over the brown sugar mix and run the rubber spatula through the layers to create swirls.
Bake according to cake mix's directions, about 30 to 35 minutes.
When cake is done, stir together the powdered sugar, milk and vanilla and pour over cake, spreading the glaze to the edges.
Serve hot.

It's hardly even a recipe but I thought it up years ago and everyone always loves it. It's like cinnamon rolls in cake form. Perfect for breakfast or dessert. I knew it was a hit because the first time I made it, Paul came home with about 3 friends right as I finished pouring on the glaze and between them they almost finished the entire thing in 10 minutes! I haven't made it in at least a year but I'm going to probably make it this weekend and post the recipe on the blog


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 18, 2012)

Congratulations on your successful recipe submission. Maybe one day you'll write that cookbook. 

Looking forward to making your Cinnamon Roll Cake. Love Cinnamon. 

Thanks for posting it. 

Again congratulations!

K


----------



## MILU (Jan 21, 2012)

Yumm, one more delicious recipe! 
I have some questions though: is "poederes sugar" the same thing as sugar? And if I don't have brown sugar, only white sugar, how much do you think I could use of it instead of 1 cup? 
Now the big challenge.. hehe.. can I make it without eggs (for the mix, for example)? If you tell me I can, I'll be so happy!!    
Thanks!!


----------



## MILU (Jan 21, 2012)

And of course, congrats for having your recipe published! You should ask them to publish your name in it. You're gonna get famous!!  
You have wonderful recipes, I hope someday you publish your own book too!

And I don't doubt the pork chop comment could have been someone taking a ride on the viewers of your blog to increase their traffic. I've got some messages complimenting my blog, saying a certain topic was very well written and easy to understand, blah blah blah - but there was only a video on that topic.. then the person asked me to add their link to my page. I didn't do it simply because the person lied to me. But anyway, in your case it's hard to tell, because your recipes are REALLY good and they certainly will get more and more compliments!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 21, 2012)

Vivian, I looked it up online and it looks like you cold substitute 1/4 C applesauce for each egg in the cake mix. Powdered sugar is sugar that has been ground up so it's very fine grained, like flour. Another name for it is confectioner's sugar. When you add even a little bit of liquid to it, it basically dissolves right away. If you can't get powdered sugar, I would honestly just recommend that you leave the glaze off. Other types of sugar would be gritty and not work out. It will be plenty sweet without the glaze!

And Gooseberry Patch cook books are basically full of recipes other people have sent to them so I hardly doubt I would get any kind of attention for my recipe  Thanks for the vote of confidence though!!


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 21, 2012)

nice! I USED to be very passionate about cooking and food. My boyfriend is trained in classic French dining and now I can't stand cooking (especially with him lol).... I still eat the food like no tomorrow though! It's good that you're doing something you enjoy!! I wanted to start a blog before... I think it was to be make up related because I'm a make up artist but I never got too much into it so I continue to share my experiences on Peter's blog on here


----------



## SunnyCait (Jan 21, 2012)

Shiloh. The Boozi Bears. Makes for VERY fun evenings in our household haha! I think we're always going to keep some around now. 

Also we made your cinnamon roll cake last night, and it was AMAZING. I gave some to the neighbors and they loved it too!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 21, 2012)

Holtzchick, I'm glad my husband isn't a chef or anything. I fully realize that a lot of people would look down on the kinds of things I make but he loves most of the stuff I cook. A friend of ours is very into fancy cooking and Paul tells me he likes what I make better.

This week I'm making navy bean soup, a chicken pasta recipe I found in a magazine, and a couple other things that I'll cobble together from ingredients we have already, like salmon patties or biscuits and gravy. If the recipes turn out well enough, I'll post them on the blog! Though I already know that the salmon patties and biscuits and gravy are good, and I don't see why the navy bean soup won't be good since it will just be my slow cooker pinto beans with some extra ingredients tossed in.


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 21, 2012)

mmm... that sounds good, i've gone more onto being a pascetarian so I eat vegetables and seafood rather than meat it makes me quite tired.

See even though he's into fine dining, alot of the time I tell him to make other things because they're more practical. I feel like every time we step into the grocery store we get 50+ ingredients for one dish!! (exaggerating likely by a lot ) We actually have been eating a lot of comfort foods like pastas especially because it's winter.... I will check out your blog when you have time and possibly attempt something! (I really used to be a good cook.... now I feel like I've forgotten my ways)


----------



## MILU (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks!! I know what confectioner's sugar is, we have it here, I don't know if average grocery stores sell it, I'll have to take a look. And thanks for telling me about the apple sauce! You're a cooking genius, you know everything!! So I don't know why you say you wouldn't get attention for your recipes.. I know them, but I have no idea who or what "Goose(who?) Patch" is. 
By the way, here I go: banana cake again. I got ripe bananas!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 25, 2012)

Just seeing this now - reminds me of the epic photos of your dinner thread 
Going over to read your blog now 

***
... ok, officially hating you now - SOOOO HUNGRY!
Thanks for all the cool new vegetarian recipes !!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 25, 2012)

Don't be hatin'!  I hope you try some recipes and like them! A lot of the non-vegetarian ones can be vegified. I didn't specify how to do that with many because it should be fairly obvious to a vegetarian how to alter them (like use veggie broth instead of chicken broth, that kind of thing). I saw that you commented on the hummus recipe, I hope you like it!


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 25, 2012)

Shiloh, I'm doing a 30 day blog challenge and I linked to your hummus today. I hope you don't mind!!


----------



## MILU (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, non veggie can be veggified, lol
Sometimes I get recipes and do that..


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 5, 2012)

For those of you who are vegan, I just posted a baked tofu recipe! It calls for honey but you can use maple syrup instead. It's very good either way


----------



## MILU (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks!!! I'll check it! It must be great!


----------



## geoffrey (Feb 14, 2012)

Yum! I am always looking for ways to make tofu, im a vegetarian but I normally just buy it because my own stuff never tastes so good, so I will give this one a try! good work on the blog, keep it up!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 15, 2012)

Hope you like it, Geoffrey! It isn't gourmet and is a bit on the salty side you need to serve it on top of rice or something. I posted another recipe for tofu also, but it uses ramen noodles which probably have something meaty in the seasoning packet.


----------



## qtipthebun (Feb 26, 2012)

Shiloh,
Can you figure out something easy to do with dried lentils? Easy and vegetarian....I have a bag of lentils I bought in bulk and haven't the faintest idea how to cook them.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 26, 2012)

Do you have a crock pot? I have this lentil recipe on the blog: http://cheesewithnoodles.blogspot.com/2011/11/lentils-and-rice.html It sounds plain, but it's really good. Also makes a LOT. If you don't have a crock pot, you can cook it on the stove. 

I've always made this recipe in the crock pot, but you could do it on the stove like this: put the water in a pot and bring it to a boil, then stir in everything except the onions, oil and rice. Cover and reduce heat to low, cover the pot, then let the lentils cook until they're tender, about 20 minutes (you can stir them every once in a while). When they're tender, bring the water back to a boil and stir in the rice. Cover, reduce the heat to low, and let cook 20 minutes. Don't lift the cover at all during this time and use a timer so the rice doesn't get over or under cooked! While the lentils and rice are cooking, saute the onions. Serve the caramelized onion over the lentils and rice with plain yogurt or sour cream.


----------



## qtipthebun (Feb 26, 2012)

Oooh, thank you for modifying that for the stove. Much appreciated!!


----------

